# Rita Jenkins (WeeOkie Miniatures)



## Davie (May 24, 2011)

Some of you know Rita Jenkins (WeeOkie Miniature). She lost her home in the tornado that went through Piedmont OK this evening. She also lost 2/3 of her barn. Right now the only fences that are up is a small paddock area and she has 75 horse in there for right now as all the other fences are gone. Jan Tobey is going over with a trailer tomorrow morning and will bring as many of the mares and foals that she can to her house as her front pasture is open at this time. Anyone here in Oklahoma that has pasture or stall area (for the stallions) please PM me so that we can coordinate what ever help that Rita and Hugh need.

If you are here in OK and saw Channel 5 news videos from the helicopter of the large horse that was tied to the back of the pickup and was reportedly found in a above ground swimming pool was Rita's big horse. He is fine.

Rita and Hugh were lucky and went across the street to neighbors to the cellar but when it was all said and done not only the people that had the cellar but Hugh and Rita lost their homes.

I know that what ever we can do to help will be greatly appreciated. I don't have room for horses but I'll try and go help out. Can't do much as I'm having knee surgery on Thursday but will try to get done what I can.


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2011)

OMG, no!! I sure wish there was something I could do to help, but I am here in Canada. Rita and Hugh, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and thank God you made it out alive!


----------



## ClickMini (May 24, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out out to Rita and her family, both human and animal.




Sounds like all the animals made it through okay, thank God.


----------



## Marty (May 24, 2011)

Rita I am so sorry. I wish I could be there to help you. Sending you the biggest hugs ever.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2011)

I can help board a couple of horses. Do I need to go and get them? I am 2 hours away.

580-726-2534


----------



## albahurst (May 25, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Rita and Hugh. I, too, wish I was closer.


----------



## Minimor (May 25, 2011)

Oh no, I hope you can find places to put all the horses for awhile. I am so glad to hear that people and horses are all okay--and glad to hear, too, that the horse in the pool is okay (Saw Theresa's post about that on another thread!)


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2011)

Obviously not able to help, being in Wales, UK, but just wanted to add my sympathies and prayers for Rita and family and to all those who have suffered from the cruel and horrific tornados in the US this year.

I hope Rita and Hugh will soon get the help they need.

Anna


----------



## susanne (May 25, 2011)

This is so horrible, but I'm so thankful Rita and her loved ones are safe, including the four-legged ones.

I wish I were close enough to come help.


----------



## LindaL (May 25, 2011)

I just can't even imagine!





I'm glad Rita and her family are safe, but...so sorry they lost their home. Wish I were closer to help with boarding horses.


----------



## txminipinto (May 25, 2011)

If I was closer, I have 5-7 stalls available right now. Unfortunately, I can't get away right now. How horrible! At least, she and her husband survived. Houses, barns, and fences can be replaced. Did any of the horses get hurt?


----------



## SHANA (May 25, 2011)

To bad I wasn't closer as I have 10 boxstalls empty in my barn and my parents have a huge huge huge barn that use to have pigs years ago and it has like 32 huge stalls in it that are about 12 by 12 and would have housed minis just fine and they have pasture to which is pagewire. When my grandparents were alive they used it for sheep and goats. I am in Canada though. Hope all the horses and people are fine.


----------



## supaspot (May 25, 2011)

omg my heart goes out to them , I would gladly help if I was closer


----------



## rcfarm (May 25, 2011)

So Sorry



Wish I could help. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 25, 2011)

So sorry you lost your home and barn, but happy to hear all are alive. If you can't get private farms to help house the horses, try contacting your county fair they may be able to help.


----------



## little lady (May 25, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers! Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## srpwildrose (May 25, 2011)

I am soo sorry to hear the news. Rita, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bonloubri (May 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. Wish we were able to do something to help. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 25, 2011)

I didn't watch that news channel, so I was unaware of the tornado in that area. I'm soooo sorry, Rita and Hugh. Davie, you have a PM from me with my cell phone number. We can take a stallion or a couple of mares. Just call me on my cell phone, I won't be on the computer much today.

Stephanie


----------



## Charlotte (May 25, 2011)

Talked to Tiffany last night. She will call today when they assess their needs. We can take a few horses.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 25, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts to Rita, so sorry to hear this news


----------



## txminipinto (May 25, 2011)

Davie, I hope you don't mind, but I posted the situation and your phone number on my facebook pages as well as sent out an email here at Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine for people who could help or knew someone who could help. Its the best I can do right now. Hopefully, someone I know may know someone closer who can lend assistance.


----------



## Getitia (May 25, 2011)

Oh my, every horse owners worst nightmare. I too wish we were closer, we have an additional large pasture available that would easily hold several dozen horses - my prayers are with them as they deal with this terrible tragedy of nature.


----------



## wildoak (May 25, 2011)

OMG, Rita I'm so glad you and your family are safe. I have room for a few horses here, but am pretty far away.. what about supplies? Did halters etc survive the storm? I know sometimes the immediate needs are for small things like enough halters to catch & move horses, or for feed & hay. Please let us know what we can do from a distance - you are in our prayers!

Jan


----------



## Becky (May 25, 2011)

As Charlotte said, she talked to Tiffany (Rita's daughter-in-law) last night and we can take a few horses as needed. And help with whatever else we can.

Mike and Lynda Wallis in Newcastle also took a direct hit. They lost most of their show barn and one older horse had to be put down. Another horse with injuries. Keep them in your thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## REO (May 25, 2011)

OMG!!! My heart goes out to everyone who had loss and damage. That is devastating!

If someone would haul, we can take a stallion, or several young horses that can be together, or 2 mares. We have a stall and pen not being used on the other side of the barn.

Email me at [email protected]

or PM me.

My prayers go out to them all!


----------



## txminipinto (May 25, 2011)

OMG, so sorry to hear about the Wallis'. Perhaps, LB could set up a "command center" for everyone affected so there's one location where we can all go to see what is needed? That way relief efforts can be cordinated effectively and efficently.


----------



## little lady (May 25, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> OMG, so sorry to hear about the Wallis'. Perhaps, LB could set up a "command center" for everyone affected so there's one location where we can all go to see what is needed? That way relief efforts can be cordinated effectively and efficently.



Great idea! As I feel so helpless and if there would be anything I could do I would. I will keep everyone in my thoughts & prayers!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 25, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you...I wish I lived closer


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 25, 2011)

So terrible! I feel helpless so far away. Think the "command center" idea is a good one. I'd like to help out if there is a way. Here in NC last month, a farm was hit like this and they needed all sorts of supplies, from halters, buckets, to feed and hay. Every thing just disappeared. Even one horse. Please let us know how to help. Melinda


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 25, 2011)

I can take 3 yearling colts (even if she was planning on gelding as I'm having a gelding party in the next couple weeks), or 5 to 7 mares/fillies. Or I can take 2 mature stallions. I am about 12 hours away and can't leave until noon tomorrow. There are no sick horses on my property so I think things are pretty low risk around here.

Please email me [email protected]


----------



## heartkranch (May 25, 2011)

I can take about 10-15 mares and 10 stalls open for stallions, but I'm south of dallas. I can meet someone half way..

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

Davie I sent you a pm...called Rita but called home phone which was pretty stupid...gotta find her cell number I have it somewhere. I can't stop crying, I love Rita and it breaks my heart that my dear friend is going through this. I have around 15 empty acres by me...and my 20...which has quite a few already but I know we can use the 15 if I just ask...I have put horses on it b4.

The only problem is I do not drive in traffic...would gladly meet you with my trailer on the south side of OKC. My trailer would probably hold 10 horses..packed in.

Let me know...I will do anything Rita and Hugh need,,,they are very special people.


----------



## Genie (May 25, 2011)

As others have said, wish we could help





Sending prayers for all those affected by the devastation.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> I can take about 10-15 mares and 10 stalls open for stallions, but I'm south of dallas. I can meet someone half way..
> 
> my email is [email protected]



I am probably halfway...if they need you to take some....I can put a lot of them up.


----------



## minie812 (May 25, 2011)

I don't know if I can help but we could put mares/foals about four in a side area with a leanto we have but we are along Ks-Ok line?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2011)

I do not want to call anyone as all concerned are harried right now. Just want to add another note here if I can help.

Also, if any miniature folks down south of Rita's need temporary shelter I could help.

I can safely do a stallion, or several others if they are compatible with each other. I have no experience with foals.

my good email is [email protected]

I am 1 1/2 - 2 hours from most of the storm damage.


----------



## HGFarm (May 25, 2011)

Oh no, wish I was closer to help... I am pretty good at building fence! Maybe a crew can get together and get some of the pastures usable again?


----------



## topnotchminis (May 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for them. Wish I could help. ...


----------



## heartkranch (May 25, 2011)

Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> I am probably halfway...if they need you to take some....I can put a lot of them up.


Sounds like a plan! I can't separate stallions on my 3 horse slant trailer too well, other then tie them away from each other, once at home they'll be in wooden big horse stalls, or if need be I can take a stock trailer and get everything in there.

It's a sad situation and I would do a lot to help someone, because I know if I needed it people would help me.

I'm so sorry Rita


----------



## txminipinto (May 25, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> Sounds like a plan! I can't separate stallions on my 3 horse slant trailer too well, other then tie them away from each other, once at home they'll be in wooden big horse stalls, or if need be I can take a stock trailer and get everything in there.
> 
> It's a sad situation and I would do a lot to help someone, because I know if I needed it people would help me.
> 
> I'm so sorry Rita


I would bet it would be fine. I haul stallions all the time w/o dividers. The first couple hauls are always a little loud but they get used to it. And I bet these boys have probably already worked out their "issues". I just wish I was closer or I would be there.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

HGfarm mentioned fenceing...if we could help with that..It is probably what would be best and what Rita would perfer. I know if it was me that is what I would want...instead of worring about my horses being here and there...or at least try not to have them place in too many different homes so it will be easier for her to keep up with.

I think we could easily put at least 25 in the pasture next to me...and then I could put some out with my mares. Just want to do it with the least amount of worry for Rita.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (May 25, 2011)

Is there someone that will be in charge of organizing help and someone to be a contact person. I am sure Rita and Hugh are overwhelmed.

I posted on FB page and have had responses of folks willing to send supplies.. one gal going to a benefit auction next weekend that sells mini items. If there is someone that can start a FB page for them to let needs be known or something that would be really helpful.

My thoughts and prayers are will all of you down there. I can't imagine the fear as these storms approach.

Hugs to Rita... so glad you are SAFE!


----------



## heartkranch (May 25, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> I would bet it would be fine. I haul stallions all the time w/o dividers. The first couple hauls are always a little loud but they get used to it. And I bet these boys have probably already worked out their "issues". I just wish I was closer or I would be there.



Yeah and youre alittle south of me. You could always get some from me, when I bring them down.

Witts- True, but I really wouldn't know which way to turn if that happened to me.


----------



## Becky (May 25, 2011)

Charlotte and I are taking feed, hay, buckets and feeders to Rita and Hugh this afternoon. All of their round bales blew away as well as feeders and buckets. Talked to Tiffany just a little while ago. What they mainly need right now is fencing. They would prefer to keep horses there if at all possible. We are going to look over the horses and see which ones may be in need of vet care.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## little lady (May 25, 2011)

Becky said:


> Charlotte and I are taking feed, hay, buckets and feeders to Rita and Hugh this afternoon. All of their round bales blew away as well as feeders and buckets. Talked to Tiffany just a little while ago. What they mainly need right now is fencing. They would prefer to keep horses there if at all possible. We are going to look over the horses and see which ones may be in need of vet care.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## srpwildrose (May 25, 2011)

Becky said:


> Charlotte and I are taking feed, hay, buckets and feeders to Rita and Hugh this afternoon. All of their round bales blew away as well as feeders and buckets. Talked to Tiffany just a little while ago. What they mainly need right now is fencing. They would prefer to keep horses there if at all possible. We are going to look over the horses and see which ones may be in need of vet care.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.



Thanks for the update. Sounds like LB forum is really helping them out.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

Becky said:


> Charlotte and I are taking feed, hay, buckets and feeders to Rita and Hugh this afternoon. All of their round bales blew away as well as feeders and buckets. Talked to Tiffany just a little while ago. What they mainly need right now is fencing. They would prefer to keep horses there if at all possible. We are going to look over the horses and see which ones may be in need of vet care.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.



That is what I thought. Didn't think about all the buckets, feeders and stuff blowing away...gezzzzzzzz I am sure what she could use most is manuel help...let me know if I can help with anything and I left her a message so if she wants me to take a few horses to lighten her load I surely will. Also with the manuel stuff...whatever if I can do it I will.

Becky would you or Charlotte please kep me updated...I am worried sick about them...let me know how they are holding up...please give them a hug for me


----------



## wildoak (May 25, 2011)

Just saw Rita's big horse on the news here, looks like his adventure in the swimming pool didn't hurt him physically. Becky/Charlotte, when you are there assess what she needs and let us know...will be glad to send supplies.

Jan


----------



## Sandy B (May 25, 2011)

Do any of the affected mini farms need halters and lead ropes?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 25, 2011)

Can we get an address (assuming postal service may be interrupted) where we can send money to buy fencing supplies, feed, hay, whatever. I can understand wanting to keep the horses there.

Maybe there is a Western Union that is up and running in the area that would be easy for Rita to get to?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Can we get an address (assuming postal service may be interrupted) where we can send money to buy fencing supplies, feed, hay, whatever. I can understand wanting to keep the horses there.
> 
> Maybe there is a Western Union that is up and running in the area that would be easy for Rita to get to?



I have her address but do not know about the postal service....


----------



## Charlotte (May 25, 2011)

The biggest thing Becky and I saw that was needed is portable panels to make temporary pens for the horses and people to set them up. they are all crammed together...the horses. Then something to store feed and hay in. Then probably round bales.

Charlotte


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2011)

I just read this on FB, how awful and scary. Wonderful to see the Mini Horse Community coming together to help them.


----------



## wwminis (May 25, 2011)

Tell Rita we are so very sorry and will be sending a donation to help with what ever they need! We had a tornado here just 3 weeks ago and it did a lot of damage to several of our friends and neighbors! We were spared! Sending lots of prayers!

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## vickie gee (May 25, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Can we get an address (assuming postal service may be interrupted) where we can send money to buy fencing supplies, feed, hay, whatever. I can understand wanting to keep the horses there.
> 
> Maybe there is a Western Union that is up and running in the area that would be easy for Rita to get to?


I was thinking along the same lines. If they could get a post office box temporarily we could send money orders or checks so they could purchase immediate needs to get fencing, feed, supplies, etc. Possibly their bank could set up a fund to send donations to. Does anyone know what farm supply stores are nearest to them? People could purchase gift cards to those and also the places that specialize in tack.


----------



## Sandy B (May 25, 2011)

The address to send donations is on the new topic that was started - "UPDATE......"


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 25, 2011)

Charlotte said:


> The biggest thing Becky and I saw that was needed is portable panels to make temporary pens for the horses and people to set them up. they are all crammed together...the horses. Then something to store feed and hay in. Then probably round bales.
> 
> Charlotte



Charlotte, did you see/talk to Rita? I have been so worried about her, is their home totally gone? I have been trying to think of things I could do, thought about getting some of them she wants to sell and try selling them for her...and then I thought if her house is gone her registration papers may be gone as well.


----------



## mizbeth (May 26, 2011)

I am SO SORRY to hear this! I think Rita farm was hit by another storm not so many years ago, not nearly a bad as this one obviously. I wished I were closer. Perhaps some cattle panels to make pens would help?

I will check the other post for where to send some money.


----------



## Charlotte (May 26, 2011)

I would suggest using the Jenkins mailing address. They will be collecting their mail.

Charlotte


----------

